# Low AMH but inconsitent with all other markers



## disy (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to FF and thought it would be a good place to start as we have just been advised to seriously consider IVF treatment and I don't quite know where to start.

I'm 34 and my husband is 38.  I have normal FSH and LH levels, good number of antral follicles but my AMH levels are low (3).  Sperm tests are normal.  I have endometriosis, most of which was removed in October 2012 during a laparoscopy.  The dye test also showed a blocked right tube, which has been rectified.  

We are very fortunate enough to already have a child, who was conceived naturally and is now 4.
Currently under the care of St Mary's in London, who have strongly advised private IVF and recommended either the Lister or 92 Harley Street.

All a shock, but over that now and embracing moving forward now that a plan is in place.

Does anyone have any advice for us - on anything really, but I guess mostly about how to go about selecting a clinic / consultant.

Thanks!


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Disy

You sound very similar to me. My FSH was normal, my AFC was 17 (perhaps a little low if you go by 20 being normal) and as you will see in my signature my amh was 4.39/8.12 all at age 32!

I have read lots on the topic now, underwent IVF in September and sadly had a miscarriage after a BFP. I was given 300iu of gonal F which is apparently the lowest dose one might consider for someone with this amh during IVF and I ended up with approx 20 follicles and 11 eggs collected. 8 fertilised and 3 went to blast (2 frozen). This response was a surprise to all the doctors I saw and I have since been in touch with an academic who was of the view that a response like this showed my ovarian reserve was actually fine. Who knows! We are now trying naturally and if that doesnt work will revert to IVF or FET in due course. 

I am interested to hear that you were advised to proceed to IVF as the first doc I saw told me to go away and come back in a few months as the amh doesn't necessarily mean a current problem, it can be indicative of a future problem/ that you dont have many fertile years left. It was the second doc who said we should consider IVF, though he considered us to be a pretty straight forward case.

I would advise considering dietary supplements to improve egg quality eg. fresh royal jelly, dhea, zinc, potentially a low dose aspirin (dont do this if you have blood thinning issues), wheat grass, Coq 10 but most importantly consider acupuncture both before and during the IVF cycle. It can massively improve your chances of success.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry just realised I didnt answer your question re docs/ clinics. I think the best place to start is the HFEA website which sets out the success rates etc. Then speak to the clinics on your short list and see when they can fit you in. I would suggest you go for a package if possible which includes as many scans and bloodtests as you need as you want finite costs. If you know anyone who has had IVF, you might be able to get a recommendation but I would have a detailled conversation with  the person recommending re the availability of the doc as I found one fo the most stressy parts was getting the appointments at convenient times. 

The drugs are also very expensive so speak to your local pharmacies and see what they can order in for you. Dont be afraid to say if you have found them cheaper elsewhere as I found soemwhere which price matched.


----------

